# ati-treiber



## Catscrash (4. März 2007)

Hallo,
nach dem installieren der ATI-Treiber unter Ubuntu, sagt er mir beim Aufrufen des Control-Panels

Kindprozess »fireglcontrolpanel« konnte nicht ausgeführt werden (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)"

was könnte ich da falsch gemacht haben und wie kann ich da Abhilfe schaffen?

vielen Dank 
Catscrash


----------

